
Ask HN: Do you have a public guide to working with you? - jashmenn
I&#x27;m reading Elad Gil&#x27;s &quot;High Growth Handbook&quot; and the interview with Stripe&#x27;s COO Claire Hughes Johnson. In that chapter they mention the Google engineer Urs Holzle who wrote &quot;A Guide To Urs&quot; about the interaction approaches that work best for him [1].<p>&quot;The idea is that if you needed to interact with him or you wanted things from him, you knew what to do. And apparently that really helped streamline how people worked with him.&quot;<p>Claire, wrote a similar document called &quot;Working with Claire&quot; (the full text is included in the book).<p>She mentions that it &quot;spread quickly through the organization ... and now a lot of people at Stripe have written their own guides themselves.&quot;<p>I think this is a _fantastic_ idea -- I&#x27;ve worked long enough to recognize that I have my own quirks and it&#x27;s better that everyone knows up front how to best get something from me and what I expect from them.<p>I&#x27;ve started to a draft of &quot;Working with Nate&quot;, but I&#x27;d like to know: do you have a document like this you&#x27;re willing to share? (Perhaps some Stripes would like to share their own?)<p>I&#x27;d love to read other people&#x27;s examples of how they think of themselves and their work, and how they best interact with others.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Is-there-a-public-version-of-Urs-Holzles-personal-user-manual-If-so-where-can-I-find-it
======
cloudwaretech
I am also Looking for this guide for working with Urs to learn from. below is
Working with Claire Guide. [http://growth.eladgil.com/book/the-role-of-the-
ceo/insights-...](http://growth.eladgil.com/book/the-role-of-the-ceo/insights-
working-with-claire/)

